# How to fill ugly gap between wall and window



## Stephonomon (May 11, 2016)

When we move in, there was a great deal of caulking filling in a .5 or .75 inch space between the external window and the metal frame. I'd like to put something more presentable in that spot. Would we use molding? If so, what kind? I'm guessing we'd strip the caulking, but I'm not sure how I would secure whatever we replace this with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just about everything you put there is going to either trap water or stick out beyond the stucco...neither of which is ideal.

If it were me, I would clean up the caulking, re-apply as necessary, and paint it with the same color as the wall paint to conceal it.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

What's behind the caulk ? Is there something wrong with the jams & sill ?
I see a casement window _sash _but _where is the frame _(jambs , sill , top member) ?


----------



## Stephonomon (May 11, 2016)

Not that I can tell. Just looks like the window frame is recessed.


----------



## GeorgeM1992 (Sep 7, 2016)

well that window is beyond knackered!


----------

